# Contest



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I decided to have a contest . to enter you will have to post your pic in this thread of your chi wearing any outfit you got from me. you can enter more than once if you have more than one chi that got an outfit. one entry per chi. 
Sept. 6 is the last day to enter. 
then I will have a thread that has the voting and whoever wins gets a hoodie, shirt or dress that I have here to sell.
( I hope they still have the option of the voting threads... do they? I've never done that before but it sounds good. if not then everyone will have to just message me with there votes and i'll count them up to see who wins )


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

This is pretty easy! Most of Charlie and Taz's clothes came from you so that is what I have pictures of. These are old but here you go:



My sweet boy!



My sweet girl with her dad. He loves this sweater and tells me to "put that fuzzy one on her because she is cold"!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Mimi, the good old baby days!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hanging out downtown w mommy









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Going shopping in my shopping dress!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Going shopping in my shopping dress!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sound like a job for my new camera! I love Lady in her Yacht Club Dress from you!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It's tough work being a sailor. I still love this dress!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Toby loves his dino shirt!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Thank you to everyone who has entered my contest so far !!! I LOVE ALL the pics


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Lady is a pink kind of girl who loves flowers.....this dress is a winner!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

All the pics of the babies that Elaine has dressed are gorgeous!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

There's probably not much point in posting with some to the gorgeous pics already on here! But here is Willow in her cozy jumper (or sweater!). I'm still sad that Dino hoodie wasn't in Mylo's size!


----------



## breezebrrb (Sep 3, 2013)

These two are adorable 

View attachment 31746



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I hope my package comes before the 6th lol!!! I had so many good ones of Baby-Love


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

UGH I have troo many to choose from LOL My two look great in all your stuff! 
I guess I will go All American Style


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hello- Can I enter my picture again? My photo isn't showing. I was cleaning up some photos on Photobuck and I may have deleted the link.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

breezebrrb said:


> These two are adorable
> 
> View attachment 31746
> 
> ...


those two are very cute !!! I love there outfits . but this picture doesn't qualify to be entered in my contest. it must be a picture of your chi in an outfit that you got from me


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I hope my package comes before the 6th lol!!! I had so many good ones of Baby-Love


hi Sherri,
no one can enter the contest after the 6th, but if you have an order you are waiting for from me and let me know before the contest ends.... then you can enter it as soon as your package comes


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> Hello- Can I enter my picture again? My photo isn't showing. I was cleaning up some photos on Photobuck and I may have deleted the link.


yes, you can !!! you can enter that same beautiful pic of Lady or a different one as long as you just enter one and you can enter one of Prince too. as long as you just enter one pic of each chi and they must be wearing something you got from me  ( and by the 6th)


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Lluvia In Her Lovely Annabelle Dress!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Yay my stuff came.in time but im going to enter tomorrow im at work now and want to get better pics tomorrow when I have more time


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Re entering my photo, Lady loves pink and flowers so we love this pretty dress from Auntie Elaine!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

This contest is now closed to new entries ... 

there were 8 qualifying chi moms that entered there babies pics .

i really would love all of you to win so, unless anyone has any other suggestions or objections about not voting .... i'm gonna give each of the 8 chi moms a prize .

i will contact you next week before i mail out your prize 

thank you so much to all who entered


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

oh, how did I miss this contest? 



elaina said:


> This contest is now closed to new entries ...
> 
> there were 8 qualifying chi moms that entered there babies pics .
> 
> ...


That's very sweet of you E!!! ❤




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

AWWWW I love a contest that everyone wins. All babies are adorable in their Auntie Elaine clothes! I just love the St. Barth's dress with that flower on it. One of my favorites!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I missed it too.


----------



## mary-kate (Aug 27, 2013)

Will you run another comp sometime so I can enter my little man in his new outfit? X 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

miuccias said:


> oh, how did I miss this contest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TLI said:


> I missed it too.





mary-kate said:


> Will you run another comp sometime so I can enter my little man in his new outfit? X
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I might be having another contest right around Christmas time ...


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

elaina said:


> This contest is now closed to new entries ...
> 
> there were 8 qualifying chi moms that entered there babies pics .
> 
> ...


Aw. That's so sweet of you!!


----------

